# Anyone use axiogames lately?



## slaphappygamer (Jun 28, 2020)

I’ve seen the name before. Has anyone ever ordered from them? Is this place legit? I’m looking at the x360usbpro for my fucking hitachi drive. Hehe


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 29, 2020)

UPDATE!!

Seems legit. I just ordered from them yesterday. I’m awaiting my payment being processed.


----------



## DupeDupex (Jul 22, 2020)

I never had purchase from them, but I'm also curious.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jul 27, 2020)

I got my credit card details stolen on that site when I bought sx os so be careful. Good thing I used a prepaid card on that site.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 15, 2020)

I’ve received the goods a while ago and everything was good. I’d buy from them again. 

One thing though, I placed my initial order and it was stuck in payment processing status. I wasn’t sure if I forgot to click something or something like that. It was pretty late when I ordered. That was a Saturday, I think. After almost a week with “payment processing” status, I ended up cancelling that order and placed a new order. Everything went through fine. I think there was a glitch somewhere. 

Anyhow, my overall experience was good. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Unleanone999 said:


> I got my credit card details stolen on that site when I bought sx os so be careful. Good thing I used a prepaid card on that site.


Oh, that’s not right.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Aug 15, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh, that’s not right.


Yeah. It's probably not the site's fault but they do have a weak security there.


----------

